# L.A.'s,Crown,Sinster,Galaxy,Wicked and Mondera Wire wheel FS/Wanted thread



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Post up any wheels/accessories you have for sale or wanted.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

good topic...one day id love to get an all gold Crown with the 4 prong knock-off


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I had some LA 13" bolt-ons back in '95 or so on my first car.....I always loved those LA and Crown Knockoffs. Maybe some of these "hidden treasure" wheels will resurface after all these years,and it's time to have a topic for the "other wheels".


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

What are this?90 spoks


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

No idea....how does the center cap even attach?


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

My Roadster Sporters 80 Spokes...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

eight1eightstyle said:


> View attachment 666412
> 
> T
> T
> T


dont lie,your still holding out


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

eight1eightstyle said:


> My Roadster Sporters 80 Spokes...
> View attachment 666413


 Nice,how much,and what's behind them?


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

Lowrider19 said:


> Nice,how much,and what's behind them?


LA Wire's


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

stympy said:


> good topic...one day id love to get an all gold Crown with the 4 prong knock-off


Wow! I remember those always wanted a set myself


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Remember they were on the Bomb of the Year back in 97 or so? It was Candy red,I think? Pics of the LA's,Eight1eightStyle?


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Lowrider19 said:


> Remember they were on the Bomb of the Year back in 97 or so? It was Candy red,I think? Pics of the LA's,Eight1eightStyle?


Ya I remember that bomb was super sweet! I think I still have the add somewhere for crown wires had that bomb on the add


----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

aztecsef1 said:


> Ya I remember that bomb was super sweet! I think I still have the add somewhere for crown wires had that bomb on the add


i have that pic too...it was Poco Loco 51 from Elite CC that car was bad asss


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Old shit is the bomB!!


----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

4 prong :fool2:

Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> Old shit is the bomB!!
> View attachment 666662
> View attachment 666663



nice...Sinister???


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

stympy said:


> nice...Sinister???


Monderas


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> Old shit is the bomB!!
> View attachment 666662
> View attachment 666663


You dont want those! Ship them to me ill even split the shipping


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Lowrider19 said:


> No idea....how does the center cap even attach?


snaps in like mc cleans


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> You dont want those! Ship them to me ill even split the shipping


Lmao. What up Luis!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

The whole reason I made this thread(EDIT....not LA Wires) Damn.
























http://www.hoppndrop.com.au/005wirescat1.htm THESE are LA's.....


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

And these are the real LA's,octagon shapted adapter......thanks DanielDucati! :thumbsup: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/291975-l-wire-weird-6-lug-adapters-13s.html


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

stympy said:


> 4 prong :fool2:
> 
> :worship:Uploaded with ImageShack.com


 Nice pair Of bolt ons on her :biggrin:


----------



## jpkash (May 5, 2013)

wtb, 20" wire wheels FWD, CHROME, CENTER GOLD, ETC.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

80 spoks


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Lowrider19 said:


> And these are the real LA's,octagon shapted adapter......thanks DanielDucati! :thumbsup: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/291975-l-wire-weird-6-lug-adapters-13s.html


Are La wheels the only ones that made the octagon adapters like that? Theres a shop close to me that has one of them as a display wheel. Ive never had nor seen a set like that before


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*If anyone needs L.A Wire Wheel Accessories hit me up! I was the West Coast Largest Distributor for L.A. Wire Back in the days "Wheel Network" for those who remember i still have alot of stock! Mostly bolt on stuff although i do have adapters ect... also have some Luxor, Mondera, Roadster and other misc stuff. 562) 400-6353 Conrad*


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Are La wheels the only ones that made the octagon adapters like that? Theres a shop close to me that has one of them as a display wheel. Ive never had nor seen a set like that before


 Yep,they were the only ones,will not interchange with any other wheel.


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

gold rush said:


> *If anyone needs L.A Wire Wheel Accessories hit me up! I was the West Coast Largest Distributor for L.A. Wire Back in the days "Wheel Network" for those who remember i still have alot of stock! Mostly bolt on stuff although i do have adapters ect... also have some Luxor, Mondera, Roadster and other misc stuff. 562) 400-6353 Conrad*


PM sent...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm guessing these guys don't have anymore left.....lol


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

gold rush said:


> *If anyone needs L.A Wire Wheel Accessories hit me up! I was the West Coast Largest Distributor for L.A. Wire Back in the days "Wheel Network" for those who remember i still have alot of stock! Mostly bolt on stuff although i do have adapters ect... also have some Luxor, Mondera, Roadster and other misc stuff. 562) 400-6353 Conrad*


 Any complete sets 14x7 ??????


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Mr gasket bolt ons.....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Robert =woody65= said:


> View attachment 666361


roadsters 80 spoks, traded them for 14x7x72 all chrome


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Bump...where are they hiding?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm ready to buy a clean set of 72 spoke players in chrome or chrome/gold as soon as someone with a set reads this. Needs to be a set of 4,5, or 6 wheels. Tires and accessories aren't a must. Pm with pics, info, and price.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Did they make Players in 72's? I thought Players were one of the first Chinas.


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

Looking for some gold roadster sporters spinners (bolt-on wheels) and white with gold trim roadster chips...


Thanks


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lowrider19 said:


> Did they make Players in 72's? I thought Players were one of the first Chinas.


Yes,i have 7 of them 13x7.Stainless spokes an nipples.All chrome.If i remember right the sticker on the inside of the wheel are from the mid 90s


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

eight1eightstyle said:


> Looking for some gold roadster sporters spinners (bolt-on wheels) and white with gold trim roadster chips...
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hit me up on The wheels brandnew chrome And gold roadster sporter wheels located in OC


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

62ssrag said:


> Hit me up on The wheels brandnew chrome And gold roadster sporter wheels located in OC


PM Sent..


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Anybody looking for a spare early series LA wire all gold with the octagon adapter only have one $200 shipped 602-312-8877 can send pics


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Robert =woody65= said:


> View attachment 666360


The look like McLean wire wheels?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

MR.LAC said:


> The look like McLean wire wheels?


80 spokes roadsters


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

gold rush said:


> *If anyone needs L.A Wire Wheel Accessories hit me up! I was the West Coast Largest Distributor for L.A. Wire Back in the days "Wheel Network" for those who remember i still have alot of stock! Mostly bolt on stuff although i do have adapters ect... also have some Luxor, Mondera, Roadster and other misc stuff. 562) 400-6353 Conrad*


 GOOD LOOKING OUT CONRAD ON THE LA WIRE WHEEL ADAPTER . I THOUGHT I WOULD NEVER FIND THAT ADAPTER BUT YOU HAD IT AND SHIPPED IT OUT FAST GRACIAS HOMIE . NOW I KNOW WHO TO GO TO WHEN I NEED THAT HARD TO FIND ACCESSORIE


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/4006018968.html

found these on CL


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/4008488537.html

and these.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Complete sets of NOS L.A. Wire Wheel 15 hole 5 lug octagon adapters,never mounted on a car. Taking offers.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice,singles or sets? What is the size,2.5"? I remember them being pretty big.


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 717426


how much for a set.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

sets of 4. not sure of size yet need to buy a digital caliper


Lowrider19 said:


> Nice,singles or sets? What is the size,2.5"? I remember them being pretty big.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

$40 shipped usps flat rate with tracking #


eight1eightstyle said:


> how much for a set.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

these are big size 2.8 for bolt ons


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

also have some that might fit some chinas


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

big size for bolt ons


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

size 2.25 fits chinas












for sale $40 a set of 4


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Need pics of LA Wire 2-bar sharkfin style,if anyone has any......always my favorites.


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

80 spokes roadster sporters...


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Looking for a set of 4 L.A. Wire knockoffs only.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Bump for the "other brands"


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

(801)WHEELS said:


> size 2.25 fits chinas
> View attachment 747705
> View attachment 747713
> for sale $40 a set of 4


How much for knock offs and emblems?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Lowrider19 said:


> Looking for a set of 4 L.A. Wire knockoffs only.
> View attachment 866441


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

Just got my LA knock off for my 80 spokes!! Been looking for this thing for about 15 years!! Thanks Conrad aka Gold Rush :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

mrwoods said:


> View attachment 947273
> 
> View attachment 947281
> 
> Just got my LA knock off for my 80 spokes!! Been looking for this thing for about 15 years!! Thanks Conrad aka Gold Rush :thumbsup:


He needs to post up some of other goodies in here! This is all I have..........


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Bump for the "other brands"


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

$20









http://www.ebay.com/itm/111370390204?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

$80









http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-BAR-CUT-O...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c41dc621d


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

$140









http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-BAR-CUT-O...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c41316620


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

(801)WHEELS said:


> $80
> 
> View attachment 1280450
> 
> ...





(801)WHEELS said:


> $140
> 
> View attachment 1280458
> 
> ...


Good deal!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

There's a guy on Ebay selling single new display Players,Mcleans,Roadstars,even has a gold nip NOS set of Sinster with Locking style knockoffs for $1850."Sinister 13x7" reverse, 100 spoke, 155/80-13 w/walls, k-offs & adaptors. $1850 set. complete" http://www.ebay.com/itm/Roadster-Wire-Wheel-13-x-7-Rev-100-Spoke-Chrome-Straight-Lace-lowrider-14-/251553267382?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item3a91be3eb6&vxp=mtr


----------



## red_demon78 (Jun 30, 2013)

/ATTACH]













80 spoke gold and chrome bolt on for sale


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

Looking for one 13x7 reversed 56 spoke bolt on with gold nips - decent 2 great condition


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

www.facebook.com/groups/OtherWireWheels


----------



## PHAT CHUY (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking for a set of knock offs like these.......


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Good Luck.....VERY rare.


----------



## PHAT CHUY (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a set of Sinister wheels, just looking for a set of spare knock offs. in case I break one....


----------

